# My Collection....so far



## jenniferj (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been into makeup for a while, but only got into MAC last summer when the original StarFlash collection came out. Here's what I've got so far!






































My non-MAC stuff that I LOVE:






























Where I keep all of it:


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 4, 2009)

You have a great collection!


----------



## kariii (Aug 4, 2009)

I Love your collection it's everything any girl needs. Lovely!


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 4, 2009)

NIce collection


----------



## n_c (Aug 4, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 4, 2009)

cute collection, i like ur stuff


----------



## Purple (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey, what a nice collection!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice collection!


----------



## alka1 (Aug 5, 2009)

great collection! 

i love that you labeled the mirror and tissues as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## sherby2722 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great collection


----------



## jenniferj (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_great collection! 

i love that you labeled the mirror and tissues as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 

haha yeah you can also see the cardboard box that holds dh's comic books


----------



## Sass (Aug 5, 2009)

I love it!  I don't even have close to what you have.  I can't wait to see what it looks like next year.


----------



## nunu (Aug 5, 2009)

Pretty collection!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice collection love the mac paint pots


----------



## mariserinb (Dec 9, 2009)

your eclectic edge looks really pink!!! i just ordered it thinking it was purple....does it look as pink in real life?

thanks!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

Beautiful collection!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariserinb* 

 
_your eclectic edge looks really pink!!! i just ordered it thinking it was purple....does it look as pink in real life?

thanks!_

 
I'm pretty sure its labelled wrong, or a trick of the camera..as eclectic edge is flat out purple (as seen here http://www.sickathanaverage.com/.a/6...dad2970c-500wi). This one looks more to me like Funky Fusion? The lighting may just be making it seem off.


----------



## mariserinb (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

